

Generation TED – does relentless enthusiasm really help the world? - marban
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/should-generation-ted-take-a-more-sceptical-view/

======
zwieback
I really liked this quote: "Depth is what you bring, breadth is what you take
away."

